# New to this. 44 starting first IVF cycle AMH 7.4



## Mangwana (Sep 13, 2013)

Any advice to take on board before embarking on this journey, started Provera 3 days ago, endometrial scrape in 2 weeks.

Excited and nervous!


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi mangwama

We r the same age and same journey.

How did it go for u?


----------



## Mangwana (Sep 13, 2013)

It went very uneventfully. No pain at all with the endometrial scrape. I did not like Provera my skin went very sensitive and I was angry all the time. My period when it did come two days after stopping was weird, stop start!

It has been going on now for eight days. I started Gonal F on Wednesday. 450 units daily for two days then 300 units for 3 days. I spilled some so I will only have 163 units for the last day. Going for a scan Monday. The Gonal f gives such a high after injecting it, a sense of well being, is that normal?


----------

